# Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ 1.01 Update RELEASED



## StrezovSampling (Nov 2, 2014)

*Strezov Sampling presents the first module of our Strezov Orchestra: Horns and Trombones.
*

After finnishing our huge Storm Choir 2 and AMS Brass libraries we went back and recorded four french horns and two trombones in the same hall.

Both libraries are perfect examples of our sampling philosophy to not put a huge amount of post processing into the samples, but emphasizing the live character of the incredible talented Bulgarian musicians we had the honour of working together with. Therefore the tonality of our brass is best described as the Golden Age of Hollywood sound.

Enough talk. Here are some facts.


Specs for the trombones:


- Two trombonists, recorded with standard orchestral positioning
- Recorded in the same hall as Storm Choir 2, the AMS series, and other libraries
- Four Mic Positions (close, decca, outrigger, balcony)
- Up to three dynamics
- Short Marcatos (normale), Medium Marcatos (normale and muted), Sustains (normale and muted), Staccatos (normale and muted), mariachi marcatos (normale), crescendos (normale)
- 7rr on the staccatos
- Built for Kontakt v4.2.4 (full version required, not the Player)


And the specs for the horns:


- Four french horns, recorded with standard orchestral positioning
- Recorded in the same hall as Storm Choir 2, the AMS series, and other libraries
- Four Mic Positions (close, decca, outrigger, balcony)
- Up to three dynamics
- True Legato sustains (normale), Medium Marcatos (normale and stopped), Staccatos (normale and muted), Trills and Rips
- Up to 7rr on the staccatos
- Built for Kontakt v4.2.4 (full version required, not the Player)


As always we at Strezov Sampling believe in a modular approach allowing you to buy the instruments separately and as a bundle.

*We're happy to announce that our first module of the Strezov Orchestra has been released.*

*French Horns a4 (99$):

http://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/STREZOV ORCHESTRA: FRENCH HORNS.html

True Legato
Normal Sustains
Medium Marcatos Stopped
Medium Marcatos Muted
Staccatos Normale
Staccatos Muted
Trills
Rips
*


*Trombones a2 (79$):

http://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/STREZOV ORCHESTRA: TROMBONES.html

Normal Sustains
Sustains Muted
Short Marcatos Normale
Medium Marcatos Stopped
Medium Marcatos Muted
Mariachi Marcatos Normale
Staccatos Normale
Staccatos Muted
Crescendos Normale
*

*You can also buy both in a bundle for just 149$!*

http://www.strezov-sampling.com/bundles/view/STREZOV ORCHESTRA: BRASS.html

*For more information visit our website http://www.strezov-sampling.com/*

*Looking forward to hear your amazing music written with our new release!*




*
We're proud to present you the first official audio demo, featuring trombones, by the magnificent Blake "Blakus" Robinson. The choir he uses is Storm Choir 2.*

[flash width=899 height=130 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F175112477&secret_url=false[/flash]
*
Non soundcloud version:* [mp3]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3363455/BlakusAdventureCue4.mp3[/mp3]

*New demo:*

*Of Rituals and Fallen Gods by the fabulous Henri Vartio.*


[flash width=899 height=130 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F176396992&secret_url=false[/flash]

*Official walkthrough for the French Horns module*




*And the trombones:*



*Freebies available:*

http://www.strezov-sampling.com/page/free.html


----------



## AlexanderKostov (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones*

Way to go Strezov Sampling team!  Can`t wait to see/hear it!


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Nov 2, 2014)

Damn it, I just bought Thunder 2!


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones*

Congrats, looking forward to hearing! o-[][]-o


----------



## benmrx (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones*

Wait, so can we purchase ONLY the horns? A little confused after reading this: 

"As always we at Strezov Sampling believe in a modular approach allowing you to buy only the instruments you want."


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones*



benmrx @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> Wait, so can we purchase ONLY the horns? A little confused after reading this:
> 
> "As always we at Strezov Sampling believe in a modular approach allowing you to buy only the instruments you want."



It means that we are going to sell the horns and bones separately. Of course we will also offer a bundle option for those who want to buy both.

You basically have three options:

1. Purchase the horns
2. Purchase the bones
3. Purchase the bundle


----------



## benmrx (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones*

Perfect! Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Hedgehog081 (Nov 2, 2014)

great news! 2 trombones and 4 Horn recorded separately or as a2 and a4


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 2, 2014)

Hedgehog081 @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> great news! 2 trombones and 4 Horn recorded separately or as a2 and a4



Hey Hedgehog081,

a2 and a4.

There are already plenty of libraries covering bigger ensemble sizes out there. a2 and a4 still allows you to write good sounding divisi while maintaining an ensemble sound. So this is actually a good compromise of both worlds in our opinion.

However this doesn't mean that we don't have possible plans for other ensemble sizes as well.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones*

Congratulations on the release! Looking forward.

Is there a reason you did legatos on the horns but not the bones?


----------



## tmm (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones*



NYC Composer @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> Congratulations on the release! Looking forward.
> 
> Is there a reason you did legatos on the horns but not the bones?



+1

Any plans for low woodwinds using the same SC / AMS space / gear?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones*

@NYC Composer: Yes there is a reason called our way too high standards. We simply want to deliver you the best we can and don't disappoint our customers. Now with trombones the nature of the instrument makes it very tricky to sample true legato intervalls, especially > perfect fiths. So we decided to do that once we have developed our legato techniques to a point where we feel comfortable at sampling these. We prefer quality over quantity.

@tmm: Yes.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones*

*
We're proud to present you the first official audio demo, featuring trombones, by the magnificent Blake "Blakus" Robinson. The choir he uses is Storm Choir 2.*

[flash width=899 height=130 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F175112477&secret_url=false[/flash]

*
Non soundcloud version:* [mp3]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3363455/BlakusAdventureCue4.mp3[/mp3]


*More demos and walkthroughs soon!*


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones*



StrezovSampling @ Mon Nov 03 said:


> *
> We're proud to present you the first official audio demo, featuring trombones, by the magnificent Blake "Blakus" Robinson. The choir he uses is Storm Choir 2.*
> 
> [flash width=899 height=130 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F175112477&secret_url=false[/flash]
> ...



0:22-23 - only use a staccato or marcato? It's so realistic. 
0:57-58 - double and triple tongue phrase, amazing :shock:


----------



## Blakus (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones*



NIGHTNEO @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> 0:22-23 - only use a staccato or marcato? It's so realistic.
> 0:57-58 - double and triple tongue phrase, amazing :shock:



22-23 is just the sustain patch. But the Marc's/stacs are widely used in other sections. 
The double/triple tongue was created easily by using the stacs  they're nice and tight.


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ First Demo by Blakus added!*

Excellent work as usual Blakus!


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Nov 3, 2014)

Wonderful stuff as always!


----------



## Carles (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones*



Blakus @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> NIGHTNEO @ Tue Nov 04 said:
> 
> 
> > 0:22-23 - only use a staccato or marcato? It's so realistic.
> ...



Blake, not surprised by your great work, as usual 

Having flexible sustains and tight stacs is a big plus IMO. I love the simpler approach of patches that can cover many scenarios more than ultra sophisticated patches that requires extra work and resources to achieve the same.
I think Strezov is quite in that line, and also affordable.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Nov 3, 2014)

Excellent work Blakus!


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones*



Blakus @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> NIGHTNEO @ Tue Nov 04 said:
> 
> 
> > 0:22-23 - only use a staccato or marcato? It's so realistic.
> ...



YOU ARE GREAT. Of course Strezov Orchestra Brass...


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ First Demo by Blakus added!*

Wonderful piece Blakus ! Looking forward to hearing more . I currently only have one Brass library so it would be great to start adding , especially since the other Strezov libraries I own have a raw human element to them which is what I'm missing in Brass . Bring it on !!


----------



## Blakus (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks guys! I've been having fun with the bones


----------



## DDK (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ First Demo by Blakus added!*

Love to hear a couple naked demos


----------



## rottoy (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ First Demo by Blakus added!*

Did a moderator remove the Holy Grail reference? :(


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ First Demo by Blakus added!*

*Thanks for the overwhelming feedback. We really think that you're going to love writing music with our brass libraries.

Of course there's no doubt that Blake as always has done an amazing job.

As requested here is a naked version of "Warning Signal" just featuring the trombones and Storm Choir 2.*

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/icqwa3lgurankq7/AAC3pg1IZnPLmZ_JZGXU7zR7a/WarningSignal_Naked.mp3?dl=0


----------



## DDK (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ First Demo + Undressed Version by Blakus added!*

It would be great if we can hear some new demos with just the brass
the naked demo you posted does not have that much brass in it.
love to hear how the Horns and Bones sound together without strings and Choir 

thanks
Dave


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ First Demo + Undressed Version by Blakus added!*



eclipse @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> It would be great if we can hear some new demos with just the brass
> the naked demo you posted does not have that much brass in it.
> love to hear how the Horns and Bones sound together without strings and Choir
> 
> ...



We will have more demos out before release and also some naked walkthrough videos as we always have.

Until then we would like to show all of you some screenshots of our beautiful UI.

Let us hear what you think.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ First Demo by Blakus + UI added!*

Very nice! Not a fan of those dagger vol. sliders; I think if you made them regular rectangles instead of tapering off that way, it would look nicer.

What is "soom"?


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ First Demo by Blakus + UI added!*

Nice. I like the smaller / intimate sound. Has a really authentic feel to them in my opinion.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ First Demo by Blakus + UI added!*



RiffWraith @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> Very nice! Not a fan of those dagger vol. sliders; I think if you made them regular rectangles instead of tapering off that way, it would look nicer.
> 
> What is "soom"?



I agree! It's a cool look, but maybe even making it less pronounced would be cool. I'm guessing sOOm are the toggles for solo and mute for each mic position.


----------



## tmm (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't mind the daggers... Beyond that, it's just a GUi, right? Artistic interpretation? Doesn't affect the sound, I don't think.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ New Demo by Henri Vartio*

*We're happy to finally present you a new demo featuring our Strezov Orchestra: Brass.

Of Rituals and Fallen Gods by the fabulous Henri Vartio.*


[flash width=899 height=130 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F176396992&secret_url=false[/flash]


*More demos and walkthroughs very soon!*


----------



## Revenant (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ New demo by Henri Vartio !!*

Concerning your comment about the modular approach - do you by any chance intend to revisit/have another take at strings? I mean, Conrucopia Strings is an awesome product, but it doesn't exactly fit in with the modular concept.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ New demo by Henri Vartio !!*



Revenant @ Tue Nov 11 said:


> Concerning your comment about the modular approach - do you by any chance intend to revisit/have another take at strings? I mean, Conrucopia Strings is an awesome product, but it doesn't exactly fit in with the modular concept.



Cornucopia Strings was our attempt at creating a string library focusing on the whole string section with the articulations we think are the most important ones for film and videogamescoring. So as you just said it doesn't exactly fit in with our modular approach for the Strezov Orchestra. However, we will see what the future holds. :wink:


----------



## rottoy (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ New demo by Henri Vartio !!*

What would be really cool is True Legato patches to Cornucopia Strings.
Get the players back in the room for another round. =o 

I still favour the raw sound quality of Cornucopia Strings 
over my other string libraries. Mix it up with Adagietto and you've got
a GREAT string section. o/~


----------



## Vovique (Nov 11, 2014)

Can't wait! It's next week already... (see the first post). But seriously, it sounds so good it would be reckless to ruin the sonic impression by buggy release, so we'll wait as long as it's needed.


----------



## Revenant (Nov 11, 2014)

Seconded. ^^


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 12, 2014)

*Walkthrough French Horns online!*

*Here's the first walkthrough showing some articulations of the French Horns module. Everything you hear is the sound right out of the box.*



Let us hear what you think. 8)


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Nov 12, 2014)

Beautiful Legato


----------



## Assa (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ Horns Walkthrough added + New demo by Henri Vartio !!*

Really like the sound  Would love to hear the different mic positions in comparision and the mutes though!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ Horns Walkthrough added + New demo by Henri Vartio !!*

*And the trombones:*


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 14, 2014)

*Released*

*We're happy to announce that our first module of the Strezov Orchestra has been released.*

*French Horns a4 (99$):

http://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/STREZOV ORCHESTRA: FRENCH HORNS.html

True Legato
Normal Sustains
Medium Marcatos Stopped
Medium Marcatos Muted
Staccatos Normale
Staccatos Muted
Trills
Rips
*


*Trombones a2 (79$):

http://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/STREZOV ORCHESTRA: TROMBONES.html

Normal Sustains
Sustains Muted
Short Marcatos Normale
Medium Marcatos Stopped
Medium Marcatos Muted
Mariachi Marcatos Normale
Staccatos Normale
Staccatos Muted
Crescendos Normale
*

*You can also buy both in a bundle for just 149$!*

http://www.strezov-sampling.com/bundles/view/STREZOV ORCHESTRA: BRASS.html

*For more information visit our website http://www.strezov-sampling.com/*

*Looking forward to hear your amazing music written with our latest release!*


----------



## The Darris (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ RELEASED Horns(99$) Trombones (79$) Bundle (149$)*

Hey George, I sent you a support request via your website's contact a few days ago concerning Brass. I just wanted to confirm that you got it.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi, Chris, 

yes - we did and we're actually working on a couple of bugfixes. Working on those slowed us down for replying in time - I'll send you an email first thing tomorrow morning.

Best,
Go


----------



## The Darris (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ RELEASED Horns(99$) Trombones (79$) Bundle (149$)*

Thanks George! :D


----------



## Vovique (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you for the free patches! I planned to buy the bundle next week anyway, but having to try is always nice.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ RELEASED Horns(99$) Trombones (79$) Bundle (149$)*

*For those of you who didn't know or just missed it: We have added two freebie patches to our website. (Horns Rips and Trombones crescendo)

We strongly believe that nothing makes a decision, whether a sample library fits into your productions, easier than having the actual sound right in your DAW.
*

http://www.strezov-sampling.com/page/free.html


*Some guys on our facebook page also asked us for a mic walkthrough showcasing the room tone we recorded the Brass at a bit.*



*The general feedback for our Brass has been amazing so far. We are also working on a update atm fixing some minor issues.* =o


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 9, 2014)

*1.01 Updates released!*

*STREZOV ORCHESTRA BRASS UPDATES RELEASED

As always we keep on supporting our products after release:

Today we made two little updates for our Brass modules available for you to download, which deal with some small changes our customers (you) wanted us to make.

As usual the updates can be found on our website.

Enjoy  
*

http://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/updates/


----------



## The Darris (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ 1.01 Update RELEASED + Freebies added!!!*

George,

Can you provide a list of changes and fixes for this update? 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ 1.01 Update RELEASED + Freebies added!!!*

Two Trombones V1.0.1: 

- CC11 built-in support removed, can be added manually by adding in vol. modulators on CC101
- small zone fixes

* * *

Four Horns V1.0.1: 

- CC11 built-in support removed, can be added manually by adding in vol. modulators on CC101


----------



## constaneum (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ 1.01 Update RELEASED + Freebies added!!!*

Waiting for Trumpets' release. =o


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ 1.01 Update RELEASED + Freebies added!!!*

*Today we have received a new demo for the French Horns by the amazing Rob Pottorf. He is very happy with our Brass and also used it besides our StormChoir library in one of his latest projects.* =o 

[flash width=899 height=130 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F180995336&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Strezov Orchestra Brass: Horns and Trombones \\ 1.01 Update RELEASED + New brass only demo by Blake Ewing!!*

*New brass only demo by the amazing Blake Ewing.*


[flash width=899 height=130 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F185698767&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## blougui (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanx !These demos are brillant.
Erik


----------



## Hanu_H (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi George,

Any news for the trumpet and tuba?

-Hannes


----------



## Assa (Oct 18, 2015)

Hanu_H said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Any news for the trumpet and tuba?
> 
> -Hannes



Would be VERY interested in this too, I am a very happy user of your horns and bones...I think virtual trumpets are the VI I have the most unsatisfying results with in a lot of situations - I own SM which are great, but am missing a great ensemble patch... If yours will come close to the quality of the horns you released, I'd be absolutely excited!
Also I think it would be awesome if you'd release a solo horn, or maybe horns a2 for chordal playing


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey guys, George here. To be really honest with you I'm using the french horns all the time as well. Thus said I'd love to continue with the other modules, however there are a few complications. We are renting a new recording space with Four For Music Ltd. and Loud-Fi Studio - http://studio.sofiaso.com 
The old studio where we recorded the French Horns and Trombones is sadly no longer available - it is now completely renovated and serves another purpose (film shooting scene). 

This means that if we are to do the Trumpets and Tuba we'd need to completely redo the French Horns and Trombones (in order to keep everything in the same ambient space) which is not something we want to do at this point. We will update you as soon as something changes though! 

Best,
George


----------



## Hanu_H (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi George,

Thanks for chiming in. That is really sad to hear about the old studio. I think your brass libraries sound really good but without trumpets and tuba, it is really impossible to use them to their full potential. I hope that the new place will serve you well and you can make a full brass sections in the future...

-Hannes


----------



## Assa (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey George,

so sad to hear this ! :( That's really unfortunate! Of course I can only speak for myself, but I'd rather have the other instruments recorded in another space, instead of not having them at all. I think the reason why I love using your brass instruments so much is because of your approach of having an kind of unprocessed sound and because they are not very ambient. If you think you could get a similiar result in the new place, I absolutely don't see a reason for not buying this.

Mixing a lot of different libraries from different spaces together is what I have to do anyway, and since you don't offer a whole orchestra, that's what everybody has to do when using your instruments in an orchestral context. 

But that's just how I feel think about it and I think you as an expert will surely know what is best to do, even if that meens we have to pass on your trumpet and tuba.

Thanks for giving us an update!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 19, 2015)

Sad to hear that George. Maybe, if/when you start on the new brass collection, start with the trumpets and tuba!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 3, 2016)

We just received a new Brass demo by the magnificent Jean-Gabriel Raynaud combining the French Horns and Trombones with our Rogue Fanfare Trumpet. This might be interesting to hear for some of you. 

The complete Brass bundle is also currently on sale for $149 only.


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 3, 2016)

O_O Awesome!


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 14, 2016)

Is there a sale going on? I noticed that the Brass Bundle price was discounted but couldn't find mention of a sale. Looks like I missed one in August.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 15, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Is there a sale going on? I noticed that the Brass Bundle price was discounted but couldn't find mention of a sale. Looks like I missed one in August.



No, it's just the regular discount you get with buying the bundle compared to buying all products included in the bundle seperately.

Won't be the last sale, promised.

Hope this helps!


----------

